# sx/sp and sp/sx Type 2



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

What would type 2w1 sx/sp and sp/sx would look like? What would type 2w3 sx/sp and sp/sx would look like? What would be the difference? What would be the influence of the above mentioned instinctual stackings?


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

I don't know but I really hope someone out there has some insight, for obvious selfish reasons 

honestly sx and sp 2...social 2 seems like an obviously different subsection but everything is confused with sx and sp 2

What I hear in the grapevine is that sx 2 seduces really actively and sp 2 is dependent really blatantly but...it's a grapevine and that doesn't really help...

The descriptions of sx 2 seem to be based around a completely fictional Casanova/Cleopatra type and the sp 2 around a mythological Lolita-ish personality

Which I have no clue how to apply to actual reality.

especially with the social-lasts because both are an influence...


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

heavydirtysoul said:


> What would type 2w1 sx/sp and sp/sx would look like? What would type 2w3 sx/sp and sp/sx would look like? What would be the difference? What would be the influence of the above mentioned instinctual stackings?


do you watch Game of Thrones? compare Melissandre/The Red Woman (2w1 Sx/Sp) with Margaery Tyrell (2w3 Sx/Sp)


----------



## No_this_is_patrick (Jun 27, 2016)

I think pretty much all of the 2w1s I have known have been social so I can't help much there...But 2w3 I know. Self preservation 2w3 can be kind of selfish and immature. They think they deserve things. They are cute and like attention, but are also guarded with their true feelings. Sexual 2w3 is effusive, likeable, outgoing, and usually sexually precocious. They want to be loved so much they can get themselves into sticky situations. They can be very forward about what they want but also find it hard to say no I think. This is just from my personal experience. I know one of each very well. The sp(/so) 2w3 is almost phobic. She is kind of like a child. She relies very much on family and is super clingy with friends. She also lies a lot, I think to protect herself. She is obnoxious and needs all eyes on her all the time, but she is likeable, kind of like a puppy. The sx(so) 2w3 is more chill. Everyone likes her. She makes sure of that. She is best friends with everyone, and sometimes even gets a little too close. She is easily influenced and has an addictive personality and is afraid of missing out. She lets herself get talked into things because she hates to say no and disappoint people, but she is also pushy sometimes. I know others as well though not as well, and they are pretty much the same.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

A lot of interesting insight. 
Wondering what a Ti dominant 2w3 fixed sx/sp persona would be described as?


----------



## No_this_is_patrick (Jun 27, 2016)

heavydirtysoul said:


> A lot of interesting insight.
> Wondering what a Ti dominant 2w3 fixed sx/sp persona would be described as?


That would totally depend on the core fix.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

No_this_is_patrick said:


> That would totally depend on the core fix.


Either counterphobic 6, either 9w8.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> do you watch Game of Thrones? compare Melissandre/The Red Woman (2w1 Sx/Sp) with Margaery Tyrell (2w3 Sx/Sp)


Margaery sx-first? Why not social??

Are there any sp-first 2s on GoT? [Shae, potentially...?]

I see Jaime and Melisandre as noted as sx 2 and Dany and Margaery as so 2 [Margaery possibly 3 but idk, last season seemed more 2]


----------



## Sylas (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm closely familiar with a 2w1 sx/sp, and have met someone with 2w1 sp/sx subtype. 

One difference that stood out to me is that the 2w1 sp/sx had a strong worrier streak to him, an anxiety about things being "just right". Unlike the sp-1 he didn't hide that aspect of himself - he did not care about being seen as competent and having everything under control - and very easily shared his worries and anxieties with people around him, graciously accepting their advice and help. His 1-wing was easily extraverted, and made for almost like a social pastime to him, a basis on which he connected to others. 

Naranjo describes sp-2 as being similar to a child in their seductive qualities, and this is how he was. Behind the critical "lets get everything right" was a call of "love me" and "take care of me". (Naranjo Self Preservation 2s “seduce” like a child in the presence of grown-ups as a way of (unconsciously) inducing others to take care of them. Everyone likes children, and the Sp 2 adopts a youthful stance as a way of getting special treatment well beyond childhood. As the countertype, it’s less easy to see pride in this 2 because they are more fearful of and ambivalent about connecting with others. The title “Privilege” reflects this 2’s desire to be loved and prioritized just for being who they are, not for what they give to others. Related to the youthful stance, these 2s are playful, irresponsible and charming.)

The 2w1 sx/sp was very different, much more confident and competitive, especially when it came to her own feelings and her relationships with others, but just as desiring of love as the sp-2. She would try to win over people's love in an almost imposing way, and if she couldn't get their love as least demand their gratitude. Less worrying about the details, more of assertive, emotionally unstable energy. When she was trying to win someone over, she would hone into their needs and then do everything in her powers to satisfy them, and do so better than her "rivals" could do it for that person. This sometimes turned into projects that she would take up for 2+ years. At the same time, she would forget about her own needs, which was strange to witness.

Her critical side showed up as commentary about people's characters: who was a "good person" who "acted right" and who was a "bad apple" and behaved "badly". She never used the words good/bad herself and her evaluations were situationally nuanced, but if it had to be summarized that's how it was.

The few 2w3s I've seen around appeared to have more polish and suaveness to themselves in comparison to 2w1s. The 2w1s seemed to be always "going against the grain" somehow, never fully pacified or quieted down (double superego type), with the need to challenge or go against something (1s pull away). The 2w3s had a smooth velvety feel to them and none of the same prickliness of 2w1s.


----------

